# Platform device creation failed



## aamirsarfraaz99 (Oct 4, 2019)

Sir I completely formated the hard drive and installed Android x86 it opens but during boot it shows platform device creation failed because of that I am not able to use wifi any streaming apk but some people told to disable tpm in bios but there is no such option


----------

